# Outsourcing



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy New Year Everyone!

Spent the better part of my weekend setting up my new red sea max 250 (65 Gallon) aquarium. Really happy with how the unit looks so far. 

What this weekend made me realize is how time consuming maintenance will be and how much space maintenance takes up. 

I've read and have seen videos of how people prepare saltwater for their water changes - but living in a condo and sharing living space with my wife makes many of these efficient setups impractical and I'm afraid that as a result I will shirk my waterchange responsibilities with the frequency required when I'm working 80 hour weeks.

With that in mind, I’m thinking about outsourcing (at least as a contingency if too expensive) the following activities. Wondering if anyone has any recommendations (either companies of private individuals) who provide or would be willing to provide such services. To the extent relevant I live in north york (yonge and finch) 

1. Water Prep: Would like to buy premixed salt water from someone who uses 0TD RO/DI water as the base. Would be happy to provide my own salt (already purchased a year's supply of reef crystals). I probably could keep four 5 gallon containers under my sink and aerate them before using. 

2. Quarantine for Fish: I have read about all sorts of dips and quarantine practices, and appreciate their importance. Unfortunately, don't have the room to effectively implement these. Are there any stores that actually quarantine their livestock appropriately or that would be willing to do so (obviously willing to pay a premium for such livestock) or an individual who I could pay to do this?

3. House sitting: Looking for someone who would be willing to feed out cat, change the litter, and eyeball the tank on a daily basis (and perform maintenance once a week) while we are on vacation. 

Thanks!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

a tunez ATO system would help with that a lot.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For WC amd other aquarium maintenence try Wilson at Wet Thumbs http://wet-thumb.com/about.html

He's super knowledgable, and a mod on here too. I think a few people have used his services in the past here.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Yet again. Another post where the fundemental issue is "The Wife"
Maybe it's just me, but I think I am finding a trend here


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

neebs said:


> I've read and have seen videos of how people prepare saltwater for their water changes - but living in a condo and sharing living space with my wife makes many of these efficient setups impractical and I'm afraid that as a result I will shirk my waterchange responsibilities with the frequency required when I'm working 80 hour weeks.


80 hour weeks? 

Sounds like what you need is a low maintenance setup. I do water changes only once a month on my FOWLR tank, and I don't see why you couldn't have something similar with corals. The key would be a low bioload, both in terms of fishes and corals, and a sump with the chaeto macroalgae.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Trust me, it can be "the husband" too 



poobar said:


> Yet again. Another post where the fundemental issue is "The Wife"
> Maybe it's just me, but I think I am finding a trend here


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

poobar said:


> Yet again. Another post where the fundemental issue is "The Wife"
> Maybe it's just me, but I think I am finding a trend here





carmenh said:


> Trust me, it can be "the husband" too


i have an ace up my sleeve when it comes to that, it was my wife who 1st convinced me she wanted a tank. She ended up loosing interest and i got hooked


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL awesome 



mrobson said:


> i have an ace up my sleeve when it comes to that, it was my wife who 1st convinced me she wanted a tank. She ended up loosing interest and i got hooked


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

solarz said:


> 80 hour weeks?
> 
> Sounds like what you need is a low maintenance setup. I do water changes only once a month on my FOWLR tank, and I don't see why you couldn't have something similar with corals. The key would be a low bioload, both in terms of fishes and corals, and a sump with the chaeto macroalgae.


I agree - also, set-up an auto top off on the tank to replenish the evaporation, put the lights on a timer, clean the glass every couple of days, and (or your wife) feed the fish once a day then you should be go to go. 
Do a 10gl. water change every 2-3 weeks (depending on your bioload).

Once the tank is set-up and with the proper equipment there is very little maintenance to be done.

HTH, Liz


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> For WC amd other aquarium maintenence try Wilson at Wet Thumbs http://wet-thumb.com/about.html
> 
> He's super knowledgable, and a mod on here too. I think a few people have used his services in the past here.


I had used Wilson services when I been away and Im very happy with the results, he is very profesional and knowledgable plus is a great guy!!!!
++++++++A for Wilson services.


----------

